# Festeggiate Halloween?



## 7vinte (31 Ottobre 2017)

Oggi è il 31 ottobre e volevo chiedervi se voi festeggiate Haalween. Io no perché sono italiano e molto legato alla nostra cultura. Inoltre sono credente e cattolico praticante.


----------



## kipstar (31 Ottobre 2017)

no


----------



## bmb (31 Ottobre 2017)

Non vedo l'ora sia domani.


----------



## Kaw (31 Ottobre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Oggi è il 31 ottobre e volevo chiedervi se voi festeggiate Haalween. Io no perché sono italiano e molto legato alla nostra cultura. Inoltre sono credente e cattolico praticante.


Non festeggio alcuna festività, nemmeno il mio compleanno.
Non scherzo eh, proprio le feste sono una cosa che rifiuto, per me sono solo un'occasione per dormire qualche ora in più al mattino


----------



## wildfrank (31 Ottobre 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Non festeggio alcuna festività, nemmeno il mio compleanno.
> Non scherzo eh, proprio le feste sono una cosa che rifiuto, per me sono solo un'occasione per dormire qualche ora in più al mattino



Quoto ogni parola; in più, Halloween è una "festa" che ha radici che hanno a che fare col demonismo, e succedono cose inquietanti in concomitanza di questa ricorrenza, basta scorrere le pagine della cronaca.


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Non festeggio alcuna festività, nemmeno il mio compleanno.
> Non scherzo eh, proprio le feste sono una cosa che rifiuto, per me sono solo un'occasione per dormire qualche ora in più al mattino



.


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Ottobre 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Non festeggio alcuna festività, nemmeno il mio compleanno.
> Non scherzo eh, proprio le feste sono una cosa che rifiuto, per me sono solo un'occasione per dormire qualche ora in più al mattino



quoto. 
poi non so le nuove generazioni, ma quando ero bambina io halloween non si festeggiava.


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Ottobre 2017)

Non ho mai considerato l'esistenza di halloween, un'americanata e basta


----------



## ilCapitan6 (31 Ottobre 2017)

No. Festa pagana legata al demonismo con risvolti commerciali. Rifiuto in toto.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Non festeggio alcuna festività, nemmeno il mio compleanno.
> Non scherzo eh, proprio le feste sono una cosa che rifiuto, per me sono solo un'occasione per dormire qualche ora in più al mattino




.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (31 Ottobre 2017)

Assolutamente no... Non è una festa che appartiene alla nostra cultura ed inoltre è stata importata a meri fini commerciali...

Tanto vale festeggiare il Ringraziamento, il Golden Week, la nascita dell'imperatore Hirohito ecc...


----------



## JohnDoe (1 Novembre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no... Non è una festa che appartiene alla nostra cultura ed inoltre è stata importata a meri fini commerciali...
> 
> Tanto vale festeggiare il Ringraziamento, il Golden Week, la nascita dell'imperatore Hirohito ecc...



ma cosa c`entra ? allora non festegiamo neanche il Natale perche Gesu era un ebreo?(e non sono cristiano) , non faccio lobby per il Halloween pero se la pensiamo cosi allora 200 milioni di americani che amano la pizza,gli spaghetti,canolli,cafe italiano,cultura italiana dovrebero rinunciare?


----------



## wildfrank (1 Novembre 2017)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> No. Festa pagana legata al demonismo con risvolti commerciali. Rifiuto in toto.



A giudicare dall'avatar e dai contenuti, si direbbe che siamo parenti....


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Novembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Oggi è il 31 ottobre e volevo chiedervi se voi festeggiate Haalween. Io no perché sono italiano e molto legato alla nostra cultura. Inoltre sono credente e cattolico praticante.



Ma neanche a morire. 
Sono italiano e le feste di altre culture le proibirei, in particolare quelle di provenienza/ispirazione anglosassone. Le odio.
Trovo molto più dignitoso ricordare i defunti che conciarsi da idioti e andare a ballare in discoteca.
Per non parlare dell'abominio del dolcetto/scherzetto: sarà che ho una figlia piccola e l'idea che tra qualche anno faccia queste cose mi fa accapponare la pelle...


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Oggi è il 31 ottobre e volevo chiedervi se voi festeggiate Haalween. Io no perché sono italiano e molto legato alla nostra cultura. Inoltre sono credente e cattolico praticante.



In teoria dovrei perchè è la festa del diavolo ma oltre al mio milan non onoro altro diavolo.
Non è una festa che dovrebbe riguardarci.


----------



## neoxes (1 Novembre 2017)

Quanta ignoranza, mamma mia...


----------



## diavolo (1 Novembre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no... Non è una festa che appartiene alla nostra cultura ed inoltre è stata importata a meri fini commerciali...
> 
> Tanto vale festeggiare il Ringraziamento, il Golden Week, la nascita dell'imperatore Hirohito ecc...



In Sardegna nella giornata di tutti i santi i bambini vanno in giro per le case a chiedere un’ offerta per le anime dalla notte dei tempi.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Novembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> ma cosa c`entra ? allora non festegiamo neanche il Natale perche Gesu era un ebreo?(e non sono cristiano) , non faccio lobby per il Halloween pero se la pensiamo cosi allora 200 milioni di americani che amano la pizza,gli spaghetti,canolli,cafe italiano,cultura italiana dovrebero rinunciare?



Ma che stai dicendo? Gli ebrei mica lo festaggiano il Natale... Il Natale è una tradizione cristiana e - ti piaccia o no - si festeggia nei territori in cui vivi da più di mille anni...

Non ha neppure alcun senso paragonare una festa con gli alimenti... io mangio sushi ma mica festeggio la nascita dell'imperatore... ho un immobile ikea ma non faccio la parata quando compie gli anni il re di Svezia...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Novembre 2017)

diavolo ha scritto:


> In Sardegna nella giornata di tutti i santi i bambini vanno in giro per le case a chiedere un’ offerta per le anime dalla notte dei tempi.



Vestiti da clown e fantasmi?


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Ma che stai dicendo? Gli ebrei mica lo festaggiano il Natale... Il Natale è una tradizione cristiana e - ti piaccia o no - si festeggia nei territori in cui vivi da più di mille anni...
> 
> Non ha neppure alcun senso paragonare una festa con gli alimenti... io mangio sushi ma mica festeggio la nascita dell'imperatore... ho un immobile ikea ma non faccio la parata quando compie gli anni il re di Svezia...



In realtà il Natale era una precedente festività romana poi convertita in quella Cristiana per far accogliere con più piacere la nuova religione all'interno dell'impero..

Detto ciò ovviamente io non festeggio Halloween perché mi apre una grande cavolata, che oltretutto qui non ha radici ne tradizione quindi si limità ad una sorta di carnevale "dark" che fa comodo solo a discoteche, qualche locale e chi vende dolcetti..

Na roba di una tristezza incredibile..ma anche una moda che secondo me ha già stufato..qualche anno fa mi sembrava ci fosse più "seguito"..direi che il tentativo di importarla non ha avuto molto successo


----------



## IDRIVE (2 Novembre 2017)

Lo considero un business commerciale, così come (nessuno si offenda...) San Valentino o la festa della Donna. Mi piace però vedere i bambini che si organizzano per la raccolta dei dolcetti, come accade nel mio quartiere.
Poi oh, se per il prossimo anno per Hallween mi arriva a cena lei, se ne può parlare, eh...


----------



## neoxes (2 Novembre 2017)

Halloween è una festività di origine celtica, su cui la chiesa cattolica ha impiantato la festività di Ognissanti (ieri). Infatti Halloween non è altro che la contrazione di All Hallows' Eve, cioè, vigilia di Ognissanti.
Non ha nulla a che fare col satanismo, con lo spiritismo o con altre cavolate che trovate su internet, è una festa come un'altra, come il Carnevale o come una qualsiasi festa propiziatoria.
Non è di origine americana, ma europea ed è stata importata dagli immigrati.

Commerciale? Sicuramente sì, così come tutte le feste cattoliche. Il rosso tipico del Natale è dovuto alla Cocacola, prima il colore tipico del Natale era verde. E, stupore, Gesù (che è storicamente esistito) non è nato affatto il 25 Dicembre e non aveva i tratti somatici delle nostre rappresentazioni.

Informatevi prima di sparlare di qualcosa che non conoscete minimamente.


----------

